# Best cichlids for northern pond?



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm getting pretty tired of the goldfish in my pond and was thinking about adding some cichlids instead. Aside from Texas cichlids what are some other good Central or South American cichlids that I can add that will tolerate water temps into the 60s? Pond is probably around 350 - 500 gallons and close to 3 foot deep in the middle. Plan is to house the fish outside May through September and bring them in for the winter. I've done we'll with live bearers in the past but want to up the ante. Thanks.


----------



## EliRN3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting, I have contemplated cichlids in my backyard pond also. I will be watching your thread with interest.

All the best


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Many of the Central American cichlids can tolerate cool water and temperature swings,same as the livebearers. For sure, fish from Uruguay, such as the various gymnos can tolerate temps below 10C.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish i didnt live in England sometimes.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Of the so called Central Americans, (to me, North American, but that's neither here nor there in the larger scheme of this discussion), the cichlids from northern Mexico would seem to be a relatively reasonable choice.
I kept Herichthys carpintus outside last summer, and believe most of the carpintus complex might work.
I also think xCichlasoma beani might work, being the most northern cichlid, of the western coast of Mexico.
I keep my beani inside, but at low/room temps thru the winter, mid to high 60s'F, and they have spawned at those temps. 
















The other problem beyond temp, in the north for me, has been raccoons.
They easily catch my Gymnogeophagus is shallow water, and the Gymnos seem to like, the shallows.
Every once in a while I find a headless body on the patio.








The other problem with cichlids is, they tend to disappear from view 95% of the time, in a pond that's deep enough to thwart the raccoon nuisance.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Even though I back onto woods I've yet to see a raccoon and have never lost a fish. Not sure if it's the two big dogs that I have that keep them away with their scent? However it doesn't seem to dissuade the possums


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Here in he city raccoons and coyotes are everywhere.
We were having dinner on the patio one night and one of the raccoons came over to fish in the pond, had to use my kids paintball gun to get it to leave.


----------

